
Show HN: I Built a Chrome Extension to Filter Political Posts from Facebook - jefflombardjr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hide-political-facebook-p/jagdgefimnlfaclfipennjhllmlcjclo
======
jefflombardjr
Definitely rudimentary but it works!

